# Lost grey and white cat, nottingham



## kirstd (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi my cat Roni went missing over 7 weeks ago now on the 12th August 2009.

Roni is a dark grey and white short hair male cat.
He is quite large in size and has distinctive markings. He has four white paws, a grey nose and chin and a grey patch on his white chest. 
He is 4/5 years old and was wearing a black collar with a white reflective eye pattern and bell when he went missing.

He was last seen on Broughton Drive in the Wollaton Park area of Nottingham on Wednesday 12th August where he was being looked after while we were on holiday. He managed to escape through a window and hasn't been seen since.

As he is not from the area he may be trying to find his way back to Stapleford but I think he may be lost on the park which is next to where he went missing.

He is a very shy and timid cat so may be hiding in a garden, shed or greenhouse. We have put posters up, leaflets through doors and had an advert placed in the paper but there has been no luck. I've also contacted all the vets in the area and RSPCA's etc. Since he went missing we have not had one confirmed sighting of him which has us very worried

If you think you have seen him or if you know someone is looking after him can you please contact me on 07764857272, or 01158493132
We just want to find our much loved cat and have him home safely or at least know if he is in safe hands.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you rung Bramcote animal center 01159220286 or look around Beeston Marina a lot of cats end up there near allotments plenty of food and cover for them


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

I went to Bramcote animal centre but they have not had any cats in for the last two weeks sorry


----------



## kirstd (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, thank you very much for your help I really appreciate it.

I've recently rang around all those on my list this week, who I rang when he went missing, to double check he hasn't been took anywhere and I've not been notified but I've had no luck. I've tried all the PDSA'a, RSPCA's, local vets and placed him on loads of websites. He's even been in the paper 3 times now but I've had no sightings. If anything I think he's either lost on the park or someone has took him in and has decided to keep him as I've not had 1 confirmed sighting in 8 weeks. It's the not knowing whether he's ok or not that's the worst. I'm going to take your advice though and have a look around the marina just in case.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi, I will ask the people from the allotments, tomorrow, if they have seen your cat on their plots and get back to you, don't give up hope, am sure someone, has taken him in, they do say cats have about 3 homes


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I keep looking out for him and so does my mum (my mum lives near where he was lost from) and Mary the cat rescue lady is also keeping an eye out. We all wish you all the best in finding your cat. He could well be on Wollaton Park.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

im so sorry hope he returned to you soon


----------

